# Need Help Deciding.



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ok I am really interested in buying a 350z or an Altima SE-R
I am leaning towards to an Altima SE-R because its 4 doors.

Are there any other benefits towards getting an Altima SE-R versus the 350z and what the draw backs from getting an Altima SE-R versus a 350z..

just alittle background about myself
I have a 96 b14 sentra 1.6 auto. Planning on doing a SR20DET swap and going from auto to manaul.

I was thinking of getting a Sentra Spec-v but i think I am ready to step up to the big boys.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

I think your answer lies with the 4 vs 2 doors issue. If 4 doors is important, SE-R is it. The Z doesn't come in 4 doors. If you have a family or want to fit more than 2 people in your car, SE-R is the only answer between the two. Everything else is irrelevant.

SE-R has some short comings to the mod path compared to the Z. my 2 cents


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Damn,
I really wanted the alty but your right.
doing research there is just not alot of mods for the SE-R.
I wanted to be different thats why i was so interested in the alty vs the 350z.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Well if you want to be "different" then get an SE-R, because a lot more people have the Z. I don't know how different you can be with a Z unless you get a completely custom body kit, paint job, and mods, which if that's the case, you can do that for the SE-R also.


----------



## 05altser (Feb 12, 2006)

*RE: 350 vs ser*



acriml01 said:


> Well if you want to be "different" then get an SE-R, because a lot more people have the Z. I don't know how different you can be with a Z unless you get a completely custom body kit, paint job, and mods, which if that's the case, you can do that for the SE-R also.


I have a 05 Altima SE-R and love it to death. Had it new since June 05 and still fully enjoy it - never gets boring; however, next time around I want the 350z. The 350 is overall better car, with better performance and most importantly, rear wheel drive. If I had the choice, and could afford it, I would go 350. But either way, you can't lose, both are amazing cars. The SE-R is more bang for your buck, and as others mentioned, it has tons of space. My business partner has a fully loaded CTS that cost almost 15k more than my SE-R and has no room in the back, your legs and up next to your ears.

-P


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

are there any mod to make the alty se-r faster?


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

sure. how much do you want to spend? you must be young or inexperienced if you want faster. the first thing i did was improve the suspension, than brakes, than horsepower. horsepower isn't anything without the right tools to control it. at least for racing.

acriml01 is right. if you want to be different, the SER is the only way to go. there is a Z around every turn. 5 SER's in a city of 1 million. and to the best of my knowledge, no 07's planned.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with all the guys here. The SE-R is an amazing sedan... and thats just it; a "sedan". Where in the 350Z you have a pure 2 seater sports car that is more evenly balanced and ready for the onslaught of mods avaliable. I tell you tho, that if being "different" is important to you, then go with the SE-R. Seriously, the most fun I have had with my car is taking it to cruise night and having somebody there with a clean, hooked-up subie, or an S2K and they see my car with big ol' eyes and puzzled looks. Some people, tuners or not, dont even know that a SE-R model Altima exsists... and thats funny. I see at least 2 350's on my way to work, and thats only 9 miles! Honestly, I have only seen 8 SE-R's since I bought mine back in Dec of 04. And, remember I am in So. Cal too. As far as mods go, that is the real disadvantage of the SE-R, but there is enough avaliable to have a lot of fun with. But, I agree that the first things you need to do is get the car tracking right with suspension upgrades and any brake upgrades you like. Then play with some pony upgrades. Considering that there are now piston and rod kits for the VQ35DE among all the other mods make the SE-R a "mild to wild" type of car. The only thing us SE-R owners are waiting for is someone to make a nice forced induction kit. Someone like Stillen, who could add a warranty with it. But, I assume it wont be long... But, good luck and let us know which way you decide to go. C'mon... you know you want to come to the 'Dark Side". :woowoo:


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

if you are even considering needing space, get the SE-R! It's hard just to put a suit case or groceries in a 350Z. But like they have perviously mentioned, the 350 is more of a track car and is rear wheel drive. Both cars handle very well if all you want to do is play around. And as far as mods go you can make an altima just as fast as you could a 350Z. I know of a place that does custom turbos, you can get headers, intakes, cams, forged internals, basically everything you can get for a 350; but finding someone to do the labor is the hard part. The main point is that it can be done. Also if you are going for a lot of power like 400whp then traction is problem on the front wheel drive.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

simple.....just you?, possibly a lady??...get the Z....you have a lady??....with ankle-hunters
on the way....and you like being different?..I got 3 letters for you.......S E R!!!!


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ty all for this. I decided on getting the se-r, i have never seen an alty se-r in OKC and i saw a 350z and an alty ser side by side when i was in tenn.. i finally made the decision for the alty ser


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

get a VW GTI


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

hmmmm....not 4 nothing I was in OKC about a month ago...so..........I was the one with the Smoke SER in OKC!!!!!...but since my buisness in OKC has ended, I'll pass down the mission of reppin' SER love in OKC to you. Enjoy!!!!


----------

